# الهندسة الطبية فى السودان



## الزعيم2 (19 أبريل 2006)

:85: اريد ان احدثكمم عن الهندسة الطبية فى السودان 
اولا هنالك اربع جامعات
جامعة السودان 
جامعة الجزيرة
جامعةعلوم تاتقانة
جامعة العلوم التطبيقية
انا ادرس فى جامعة السودان 
ويبلق معدلها للشهادة السودانية 88.1
اما للشهادة العربية 98.8
وذلك للفرق الكبير بين الشهادتين 
هنلك كثير من الطلاب من الدول العربية يدروسون معنا
بالقيول الخاص 
3000الف دولار
تمتاز جامعة السودان انها تركز على الجانب العملى كثيرا:19:


----------



## رجب عبدالله حكومة (11 يونيو 2006)

شكرا على المعلومات بس ياريت توضح المقصود بالتركيز على الجانب العلمي هل هو عدم توفير أي برامج عملية ؟؟


----------



## احمدابراهيم (22 يونيو 2006)

يا شبا ب انا خريج ثانويه ونفسى ادرس هندسه طبيه مو عرف فين اروح ولا اعرف الجمعات نفسى احد يسعدنى ويقلى فين اروح وايش هذ القسم وشكررررررررا


----------



## سوسو22083 (14 مايو 2007)

*الهندسه الطبيه في جامعة الجزيره*

تقدم جامعة الجزيره برنامج بكالريوس الفيزياء تطبيقيه والالكترونيات والاجهزه الطبيه مع مرتبة الشرف في 5 سنوات
تركز جامعة الجزيره علي برنامج الالكترونيات والهندسه 



:1:


----------



## احمدابراهيم (14 مايو 2007)

شكرا على كل شخص رد على سؤالى وشكرا على المعلومات الحلوه


----------



## سوسو22083 (15 مايو 2007)

واذا عندك اي استفسار تاني ممكن افيدك ان شاء الله


----------



## 5amw-ta (15 مايو 2007)

عندي استفسار بسيط 
هل لدى جمعة الجزيرة برنامج دراسات عليا
للدوكتوراه والماجستير وما هي الشطروط لذلك


----------



## somy (15 مايو 2007)

الزعيم2 قال:


> :
> جامعةعلوم تاتقانة
> :



تسلم 
بس التقانة اسمها 
جامعة العلوم والتقانة 
وانا في الدفعة الاولى هندسة اليكترونيات طبية السنة الرابعة


----------



## احمدابراهيم (15 مايو 2007)

(مساء الخير) او (صباح الخير)
ممكن اعرف ايش الفرق بين الهندسه الطبيه و هندسه الايتصالات


----------



## سعد حسن احمد (17 مايو 2007)

بالنسبه للماجستير فهناك ماجستير هندسة وعلوم حاسوب والان الجامعه في خطوات دراسة اقامة برنامج ماجستير الكترونات وماجستير اتصالات بواسطة كورسات وبحث مساعد والشروط هي الحصول علي معدل جيد جدا او امتياز


----------



## سوسو22083 (17 مايو 2007)

*يكون الفرق غالبا في نوعية التخصص في داخل هنسة الالكترونيات وعموما الهندسه الطبيه تعني بكل مجالات اجهزة ومعدات المستشفيات واثر تلك الاجهزه علي الوظائف الحيويه علاجيه ام تشخيصيه او حتي مختبريه اما اجهزة الاتصالات فتعتمد علي كيفية وجودة اجراء اي نوع من انواع الاتصالت سلكيه او لاسلكيه او المستخدمه لاغراض اخري مثل نقل بيانات من شبكه الي اخري*

:1:


----------



## احمدابراهيم (17 مايو 2007)

مشكوررررررين 
والله يعطيكم العافيه


----------



## أبوأريج (17 مايو 2007)

*إضافة لموضوعك حول الهندسة الطبية في السودان*

أولا : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته،،،
إن دراسة الهندسة الطبية في السودان بدأت منذ سنوات ، وكان لجامعة الجزيرة القدح المعلي في هذا المجال ، حيث أن عدد خريجين الجامعة في هذا القسم أضحي يفوق الآلاف ومن الجنسين ، وبحمدلله لم يتأخروا كثيرا في حصولهم علي وظائف سواء داخل البلد أو خارجه ، وذلك نسبة لحوجة العالم بأسره لهذه التقنية كما أن هؤلاء الكوادر قد وجدت الإهتمام والفرصة لفرض أنفسهم بمهاراتهم العالية .
بالنسبة لي شخصيا فأنا أعمل مهندسا في دول الخليج وفي منطقة السعودية بالأخص منذ ثلاثة سنوات مع العلم أنني تخرجت قبل أربع سنوات وقد عملت السنة الأولي في مستشفيات العاصمة المثلثة بقسم هندسة أجهزة الغسيل الكلوي .
أتمني من كل الأخوة مراسلة بالجديد حتي تتم الإستفادة القصوي ، وأنا من الآن صديقا لكل واحد يرغب في النقاش حول أي موضوع يخص المجال الطبي .
ملحوظة : إن الشركة التي أعمل بها هنا في السعودية هي شركة ذات تخصص في المجال الطبي فقط من ناحية مستلزمات وبيع الأجهزة الطبية وصيانتها ، وأنا أعمل مديرا ومشرفا لقسم مبيعات وصيانة الأجهزة الطبية


----------



## أبوأريج (17 مايو 2007)

أشكرك علي جرأتك للخوض في هذا الحديث وفتح المجال حول السودان وعلومه


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (17 مايو 2007)

الاخ ابو اريج اهلا وسهلا .

نرحب بك ونتمنى ان تكون صديق دائم لنا ونستفاد من خبرتك في هذا المجال .

على الرحب والسعة .

تنمياتي لك التوفيق .

البغدادي .


----------



## feras88 (18 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخواني على فتح المجال لمناقشة هذا الموضوع ,,,,
انا عندي سؤال للاخ ابو اريج ما هي فرص العمل لخريجي ماجستير الهندسة الطبي في الخليج؟ علما باني احمل بكالوريوس فيزياء طبية..
وشكرا


----------



## أبوأريج (18 مايو 2007)

*الأجهزة الطبية في السودان*

الأخ / Feras88
تحية طيبة وبعد،،،
في أي الأعوام تخرجت ، ؟ وهل أشتغلت في السودان ؟ وفي أي التخصصات ؟
بالنسبة لفرصة العمل بهذا المجال في الخليج العربي أحب أن أبشرك بأن الخليج بأكمله يفتح ذراعاته لحاملي الشهادة في هذا المجال وذاك التخصص النادر ، وأن الدخل السنوي لمهندس الأجهزة الطبية يتعدي (60.000 ) ريال للمتوسط ، فقط ستون ألف ريال
أنا علي إستعداد أن أساعدك إذا أردت العمل بالمملكة ولكن في الأول راسلني لمعرفة التفاصيل والخبرات العملية


أخوك/أبوأريج


----------



## سوسو22083 (19 مايو 2007)

الاخ ابو اريج اريد ان اعرف ماهي الخبرات الامطلوب توفرها في مهندس صيانة اجهزه طبيه
وكيف يمكن للشخص العمل في المملكه وهل يسمح للنساء بالعمل في هذا المجال


----------



## أبوأريج (19 مايو 2007)

الأخت / المهندس سوسو
بحمدلله أصبحت مدير قسم الأجهزة الطبية وأنا في الثلاثين من عمري ، وأعتقد أنني ليس بالشخص الذي يستطيع أن يمدك بمعلومة أساسية حول الخبرات المطلوب توفرها في مهندس الأجهزة الطبية وذلك لإعتقادي الجازم بأن هناك من هو أحق مني بالرد عليك من هذا الجانب .
ولكني سأحدثك عن تجربة شخصية جدا وفي أضيق الحدود ، 
1/ الجرأة والشجاعة والثقة والصبر مهما كانت النتائج .
2/ اللغة الإنجليزية تحدثا وكتابة وقراءة بالطبع .
3/ المعرفة الأكيدة بأسس الدوائر الإلكترونية وكيفية حسابها ، وكيفية متابعة الرسم التدفقي لأي دائرة .
4/ الرغبة الأكيدة بالعمل في هذا المجال الحساس .
5/ التعلم من الأطباء والممرضات الأمور الطبية البحتة .
أما بالنسبة بالعمل في المملكة العربية السعودية أحب أن أوضح بأن هذا المجال الخصب تتلاشي فيه الفوارق والمسميات والأجناس وأن فرصة عملك هنا كمهندسة لا تقل بحال من الأحوال عن فرصة أي شاب بل ربما تكون فرصتك أعظم .
أتمني أن أعرف من أي الدول أنتي ؟
وثقي بأنني علي إستعداد تام أن أقدم لك يد المساعدة


----------



## أبوأريج (19 مايو 2007)

الأخت سوسو 22083
راجعت أحد ردودك وعرفت بأنك خريجة جامعة الجزيرة - كلية الهندسة والتكنولوجيا - قسم هندسة طبية
أولا : تهاني علي التخرج .
ثانيا : جامعة الجزيرة من الجامعات العريقة في هذا المجال ويكفيها فخرا بالكم الهائل من الخريجين والخريجات الذين رفعوا اسم الجامعة عاليا بتفوقهم علي أقرانهم في كافة المجالات وبالأخص مهندسين الأجهزة الطبية ومهندسي الإتصالات .
أرجو أن تراسليني علي إيميلي في الهوت ميل
abuareej_9394


----------



## سوسو22083 (20 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخ ابو اريج علي ترحيبك بي و ان شاء الله دائما اكون عند حسن الظن واعرف المهندسين بجامعة الجزيره وكلياتها


----------



## somy (21 مايو 2007)

أبوأريج قال:


> أولا : السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالي وبركاته،،،
> إن دراسة الهندسة الطبية في السودان بدأت منذ سنوات ، وكان لجامعة الجزيرة القدح المعلي في هذا المجال ، حيث أن عدد خريجين الجامعة في هذا القسم أضحي يفوق الآلاف ومن الجنسين ، وبحمدلله لم يتأخروا كثيرا في حصولهم علي وظائف سواء داخل البلد أو خارجه ، وذلك نسبة لحوجة العالم بأسره لهذه التقنية كما أن هؤلاء الكوادر قد وجدت الإهتمام والفرصة لفرض أنفسهم بمهاراتهم العالية .
> بالنسبة لي شخصيا فأنا أعمل مهندسا في دول الخليج وفي منطقة السعودية بالأخص منذ ثلاثة سنوات مع العلم أنني تخرجت قبل أربع سنوات وقد عملت السنة الأولي في مستشفيات العاصمة المثلثة بقسم هندسة أجهزة الغسيل الكلوي .
> أتمني من كل الأخوة مراسلة بالجديد حتي تتم الإستفادة القصوي ، وأنا من الآن صديقا لكل واحد يرغب في النقاش حول أي موضوع يخص المجال الطبي .
> ملحوظة : إن الشركة التي أعمل بها هنا في السعودية هي شركة ذات تخصص في المجال الطبي فقط من ناحية مستلزمات وبيع الأجهزة الطبية وصيانتها ، وأنا أعمل مديرا ومشرفا لقسم مبيعات وصيانة الأجهزة الطبية



مشكور اخوي ابو اريج 
ما دام انت مدير انا باقي لي سمستر واحد وحأجيك على الطاير 
ههههههههه
وانا اصلا عندي اقامة في جدة 
كلها نص ساعة طريق جدة - مكة


----------



## ودبدوى (21 مايو 2007)

salm li 3ali alhindi bita3kom da ya wad UTS ma tz3l kolo wa7d CTS wala UTS alfrg shno nafs algam3a o nafs alkolya o nafs alstaff alka3b


----------



## سوسو22083 (22 مايو 2007)

:1: السلام عليكم عاوزه معلومات عن الصيانه الوقائيه للاجهزه بالاضافه الي معلومات عن اجهزة المراقبه السريريه
مشكورين كلكم


----------



## somy (22 مايو 2007)

ودبدوى قال:


> salm li 3ali alhindi bita3kom da ya wad UTS ma tz3l kolo wa7d CTS wala UTS alfrg shno nafs algam3a o nafs alkolya o nafs alstaff alka3b




والله لو ماعارف المشكلة شنو دي حتبقا مشكلة كبيرة 
حاول اعرف براك 
امشي اسأل اي زول حيوريك


----------



## أبوأريج (22 مايو 2007)

الصيانة الدورية للأجهزة تكون علي حسب الجهاز ، فلكل جهاز طريقة للصيانة الوقائية ، حاول حدد نوع الجهاز أو الأجهزة المطلوب عمل الصيانة الوقائية لها .
هناك جهاز يسمي Colour Multiparameter Monitor وهو جهاز مراقبة سريرية يحتوي علي أربع وظائف في الأغلب وهي:
1/ ضغط الدم 
2/ رسم القلب .
3/ التنفس .
4/ CO2
وفي بعضها يضاف Puls Oximeter


----------



## ايمن حميدة (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا الان طالب بجامعة الجزيرة وعندي سؤال بسيط هل معدل الراتب بالنسبة للمهندس الطبي في السعودية كبير وكم علما باني املك اقامة في السعودية


----------



## ايمن حميدة (7 يناير 2009)

انا عندي سؤال هل يمكن لمهندس الاتصالات العمل في هذا المجال


----------



## احمد ابديوى (9 يناير 2009)

أخى الكريم
لدى سؤال؟
هل توجد دراسات عليا فى هذا المجال؟ أعنى الدكتوراة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## أبوأريج (16 يناير 2009)

الأخ أيمن حميدة
بالتأكيد الفرصة هنا في السعودية أحسن بكتير من كل النواحي ، بس عندي ليك نصيحة:
حاول إنك تاخد خبرة كويسة في السودان وبعد داك قدم للشركات هنا وما تلغي إقامتك بس ما تستعجل للشغل بدون خبرة.
أنا في المنطقة الشرقية وشغال مهندس أجهزة طبية ومستعد لأسئلتك ،،،،،، وبالتوفيق


----------



## أم وجن (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم 
جامعة الجزيرةتقوم بتخريجطلبةمتفوقين من ناحية التصميم اكثر من غيرها اما جامعة السودانفي تخرج طلبة متمكنين طبيا اكثر من تصميم 
وقد قامت مؤخرا جمعية تدعى بجمعية الهندسة الطبية السودانية وهي تعنى بالخريجين وتقومبدورات تدريبية لترتقي بهم لاعلى المستويات قدر ما امكن 
وشكرا


----------



## أبوأريج (27 يناير 2009)

دا كلام جميل ياأم وجن بس سؤالي هو : هل المتدربين لازم يكونوا خريجي جامعة السودان ؟ أم بإمكان أي مهندس طبي إنو يتدرب؟
مع خالص تحياتي وبالتوفيق،،


----------



## alwali65 (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا خريج جامعة الجزيرة وكل من يرقب في معلومات في هذا التخصص في السودان يمكنني مساعدته علما بانه قد تم انشاء جمعية للهندسة الطبية السودانية واتمني من كل العرب انشاء مثل هذه الجمعيات لانها تساعد الخريجين في شق الطريق للمستقبل كما اتمني ان يتم التعاون بين هذه الجمعيات لتحقيق الفائدة للجميع ونيابة عن الجمعية نحن في اتم الاستعداد للتعاون علما بان الكورسات لكل الجامعات السودانية وقد بداء برنامج استيعاب الخريجين الجدد وستتواصل الدورات لتشمل كورسات تخصصية وكل ذلك يتم بالتعاون مع وزارة الصحة الاتحادية


----------



## انا مهند (29 يناير 2009)

انا عاوز اعرف عن العمل في السعودية (المتطلبات و التقييم)


----------



## خالد يوسف الشاعر (8 فبراير 2009)

ماهي اخر اخبار جامعة الجزيرة ياسوسو انا من الدفعة 15 هل في فرص ماجستير في المعدات.
انا حاليا بالاماراتز


----------



## مهموم اليمن (11 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله 
الاخ/ ابواريج عقبال الدكتوراة انا خريج هندسة طبية جامعة السودان هل توجد دراسات عليا واين وماذا عن الدورات التدريبية لديكم فى السودان


----------



## bmeadil (12 فبراير 2009)

*دراسات عليا فى الهندسة الطبية فى السودان*

الاخ مهموم اليمن تم بحمد لله افتتاح برنامج الماجستير فى الهندسة الطبية الحيوية بجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا.. وهنالك دفعة تدرس حاليا .. ومن المتوقع ان يفتتح التقديم للدفعة الثانية .


----------



## مهموم اليمن (12 فبراير 2009)

بسمٍ/، الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ/ bemedil
رجوا تزويدى بمعلومات عن الهندسة الطبية ماجستير ماذا عن ا لامكانيات وماذا عن الدكاترة هناك وهل القسم مستقل ام انه يتبع الهندسة الكهربائية ..................... مع الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## م.سلامه (16 فبراير 2009)

يوجد بجامعه الجزيره دبلوم هندسه الاجهزه الطبيه 3سنوات


----------



## bmeadil (16 فبراير 2009)

الاخ .. مهموم اليمن السلام عليكم .. قسم الهندسة الطبية الحيوية بجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا قسم منفصل بذاته .. اما بخصوص سؤالك عن التدريس والامكانيات فلا اعرف معلومات كاملة عنها حاليا..


----------



## therarocky (4 مارس 2009)

مشكور جدا جدا جدا
على هذه المعلومات الطيبة 
والى الامام دائما


----------



## mohamad al ali (5 مارس 2009)

assalam alaikom akhee ana bensa7ak tsafer 3ala ukraine


----------



## amirElamin (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اخى انت لم تتحدث عن الهندسة الطبية فى السودان بل تحدث عن الجامعات التى بها كليات الهندسة الطبية 
ان الهندسة الطبية لها الدور الفعال فى تتطوير العمل الطبي فى السودان علما بان العمل الطبى 70% على الجهاز الطبى ولذلك لها قيادين وجمعية هندسية طبية وكوادر قائم على هذا الامر 
لك شكرى وتقدير


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (4 نوفمبر 2009)

alwali65 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا خريج جامعة الجزيرة وكل من يرقب في معلومات في هذا التخصص في السودان يمكنني مساعدته علما بانه قد تم انشاء جمعية للهندسة الطبية السودانية واتمني من كل العرب انشاء مثل هذه الجمعيات لانها تساعد الخريجين في شق الطريق للمستقبل كما اتمني ان يتم التعاون بين هذه الجمعيات لتحقيق الفائدة للجميع ونيابة عن الجمعية نحن في اتم الاستعداد للتعاون علما بان الكورسات لكل الجامعات السودانية وقد بداء برنامج استيعاب الخريجين الجدد وستتواصل الدورات لتشمل كورسات تخصصية وكل ذلك يتم بالتعاون مع وزارة الصحة الاتحادية


انا الدفعه 27..يعنى اقل من شهر ونتخرج وعايز اعرف اكتر عن الجمعيه علشان انضم ليها ..


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (4 نوفمبر 2009)

اخ ابو اريج نشكر لك الاجابه على كل الاستفسارات..ومعليش حاتعبك بالاسئله تانى


----------



## مصعب التجاني (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الهندسة الطبية في السودان (انا ادرس هذا المجال في جامعة الجزيرة )الشغل العملي ليس متطور بالنسبة المطلوبة (الشغل النظري احسن من العملي )وانا اريد اركز علي الشغل العملي


----------



## يسرى يعقوب (5 نوفمبر 2009)

الى كل المهندسين الطبين الشغالين فى السودان انا محتاجه ادرس كورسات حتفيدنى فى الشغل ممكن الاقى الكورسات دى فى اى معهد اودورات تدريبيه او اى حاجه تساعدنى..


----------



## مصطفى عوض دفع الله (2 يناير 2010)

انا مصطفى عوض دفع الله مهندس اجهزة طبية ولدي عضوية في ملتقى المهندسين العرب اين يمكن ان ابحث عن وظائف مهندسين اجهزة طبية؟الرجاء الافادة على بريدي الالكتروني:[email protected]
وشكرا


----------



## bar (19 يناير 2010)

الرجاء افادتنافى قرص الهمل لحامل شهادة دبلوم هندسة اجهزة الاشعة والمعدات الطبية 3 اعوام من جامعة السودان ؛والفرص التى اقصدها بدولة عمان او المملكة السعودية ؛وكم الراتب هل توجد امتيازات ام لا .


----------



## مهندسة سودانية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

alwali65 قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته انا خريج جامعة الجزيرة وكل من يرقب في معلومات في هذا التخصص في السودان يمكنني مساعدته علما بانه قد تم انشاء جمعية للهندسة الطبية السودانية واتمني من كل العرب انشاء مثل هذه الجمعيات لانها تساعد الخريجين في شق الطريق للمستقبل كما اتمني ان يتم التعاون بين هذه الجمعيات لتحقيق الفائدة للجميع ونيابة عن الجمعية نحن في اتم الاستعداد للتعاون علما بان الكورسات لكل الجامعات السودانية وقد بداء برنامج استيعاب الخريجين الجدد وستتواصل الدورات لتشمل كورسات تخصصية وكل ذلك يتم بالتعاون مع وزارة الصحة الاتحادية


 اذا سمحت ياباشمهندس عايزين معلومات اكتر عن الدورات التدريبة والكورسات وكيفية الحصول عليها؟؟؟؟ ضروري لو سمحت


----------



## مهندسة سودانية (18 سبتمبر 2010)

أم وجن قال:


> السلام عليكم
> جامعة الجزيرةتقوم بتخريجطلبةمتفوقين من ناحية التصميم اكثر من غيرها اما جامعة السودانفي تخرج طلبة متمكنين طبيا اكثر من تصميم
> وقد قامت مؤخرا جمعية تدعى بجمعية الهندسة الطبية السودانية وهي تعنى بالخريجين وتقومبدورات تدريبية لترتقي بهم لاعلى المستويات قدر ما امكن
> وشكرا


اذا ممكن يا ام وجن معلومات اكتر عن الدورات التدريبية,,,هل ممكن لاي خريج هندسة طبية ان يلتحق بيها؟؟؟ ولا في شروط معينة؟؟؟ ضروري الرد اذا ممكن


----------



## tvphj (9 نوفمبر 2010)

معليش على هذ الرد لكن بصراحه انا خريج وهذه اخر سنه لي وجامعة السودان لاتهتم بالعملي ابدا


----------



## mohammed.madani (10 نوفمبر 2010)

انا ادرس في جامعة العلوم والتقانة السنة الرابعة
الفرق يا احمد ابراهيم بين الهندسة الطيبة وهندسة الاتصالات انو الاساس الهندسي تقريبا واحد بس الفرق انو الهندسة الطيبة هي قسم من هندسة الالكترونات وهندسة الاتصلات هي قسم من الكهرباء


----------



## mohammed.madani (10 نوفمبر 2010)

في السنوات الاخيرة من الدراسة كل مجال يكون على تخصص معين مثلا في الاتصالات تكون في مواد معينة مثل الهوائي والاتصالات اللاسلكية والشبكات والجوال وفي الهندسة الطبية تكون هناك هندسة المستشفيات والتصوير الطبي يعني تعتمد مواد الهندسة الطبية على الاحياء عموما


----------



## الساحر88 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

تشكروا علي المعلومات المفيده والتعريفيه عن الجامعات في السودان ولا ننسي ان نزكر هندسه اجهزه اشعه ومعدات طبيه ايضا هذا قسم في جامعه السودان


----------



## mohammed.madani (11 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا على الاستفادة من نواحي الجامعات السودانية وفرص العمل والافكار المتداولة لدى الجميع شكرا لي ابو اريج وشكرا لمشرف القسم وشكرا لكم


----------



## ndoshsudan (28 ديسمبر 2010)

انا دايرا اعرف جمعيه الهندسه الطبيه دى برامجا شنو للخريجين غير الكورسات وتاعدهم كيف فى الحصول على العمل 
الواحد يتخرج ويشتغل كورسات وخدمه وتتدريب وبعد دا ماف شغل


----------



## الطيب عيكوره (5 يناير 2011)

مشكورين ياشباب


----------



## Brightspeed (23 يناير 2011)

الاخوة الاعزاء لكم خالص تحياتى
احاول ان اصحح بعض المعلومات التى وردت عن منشأ الهندسة الطبية الحيوية بالسودان فبعض الاخوة ذكر بان لجامعة الجزيرة هدف السبق وهذا ليس صحيحا البته فجامعة الجزيرة لا تعرف الهندسة الطبية الحيوية كتخصص الى الان فكل الذى حصل انه كان بجامعة الجزيرة كلية التكنولوجيا والعلوم بها قسم اتصالات واخر الكترونيات وبعض خريجى هذه الاقسام وجد حظه فى التوظيف فى بعض المستشفيات نسبة لعدم وجود اصحاب التخصص الحقيقى فى ذلك الزمن والى الان وحتى بعد تم تحويل كلية التكنولوجيا والعلوم الى كلية الهندسة والتكنولوجيا نجد ان تخصص الهندسة الطبية الحيوية لا يوجد بالمهنية المطلوبة من حيث المقررات وبالاخص الجانب الذى يتعلق بالطبية الحيوية فهم لا يدرسون التشريح ولا علم وظائف الاعضاء ولا حتى المصطلحات الطبية . فهذا التخصص نجد بدايته الحقيقة تمت فى جامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا وبالتحديد فى عام 1995-1996 وذلك بعد عقد عدة ورش عمل وسمنارات شارك فيها اصحاب الشأن وبعض الخبراء الصينيين الذين تمت دعوتهم مخصوصا لوضع لبنات لهذا التخصص والذى بدأ فعليا فى هذا التأريخ وذلك تحت رعاية البروفسور عز الدين محمد عثمان المدير الاسبق لجامعة السودان للعلوم والتكنولوجيا 
ولكل من يريد الاستزادة والتوضيح اكثر فانا مستعد بصفتى احد الاوائل الذين عاصروا ورعوا هذا التخصص منذ ميلاده الحديث فى السودان وايضا بصفتى حاصل على ماجستير فى الهندسة الطبية الحيوية من خارج البلد بالنسبة للمتخصصين فيه فى بلادى وايضا الان على مشارف الحصول على درجة الدكتوراة وايضا من الخارج

كل هذا اظهارا للحقائق وليس انتقاصا لاحد 
والسلام


----------



## ndoshsudan (7 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم
موضوعكم ظريف وشيق 
انا خريجه هندسه طبيه السودان 
ودايرا انزل ماجستير فى جامعه السودان لو فى زول عندو فكره كويس ولا كيف؟
وشكرا


----------



## رامي1212 (27 فبراير 2011)

انا طالب في ثالث ثانوي وبدرس في السعودية وحاب هندسة المعدات الطبية بس وابغى اعرف ايش احسن جامعة وتكاليف الدراسة للقبول الخاص


----------



## عاصفه (4 مارس 2011)

يوجد ماجستير لهندسة الاجهزة الطبية ايضاً في جامعة الجزيرة وبدأ هذا البرنامج في فبراير / 2011 بنظام البحث ونظام الكورسات ...


----------

